
Huawei posted that its P9 took this photo – no, a Canon did - lrosbrow
http://www.geektime.com/2016/07/05/huawei-hinted-that-its-p9-took-this-photo-but-it-didnt/
======
basicplus2
it seems in every aspect of life we are returning to buyer beware and
everything is returning to mere puffery.

~~~
lrosbrow
Indeed

